# What do u think of Lightake?



## lightakejerry (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

First of all I want to thanks for supporting lightake all the time.

We have recently cut down the price for a lot of products including DS/3DS flashcards,ps3 joypads and other video game accessories. and you also can see the promotion news all 

with wholesale price on our main page.

Furthermore, we provide a brand new affiliate program systems that has three ways for you to choose so that you can earn money together with lightake.com.If you're 

a professional publisher of video games please feel free to contact me via [email protected],tell us what can you do for us,we don't mind provide higher commission for you.(I am 

sure it will be higher than others).If you're a good reviewer you can contact me too, I would like to send samples(all video game accessories) for reviewing.

Thanks.

Best Regards,
Jerry
LighTake--Perfect Online Shopping Experience!


----------



## amptor (Jun 11, 2011)

Jerry, I do business with Guodong and Lisa and they are fantastic.  I like to browse Lightake often and I just received two of my orders recently.


----------



## Clookster (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Guys,
First of all I want to thanks for support McDonald's all the time.
We cut down the price for lots of products including  hamburgers, cheeseburgers,  french fries, breakfast items, soft drinks, shakes, and desserts etc recently and you also can see the promotion news all with wholesale price on the main page if you visit our website.
Furthermore, we provide a new affiliate program that have High limit of commission now up to 5% and even more.If you're professional publisher of junk food pls feel free to contact me via [email protected],tell us what can you do for us,we don't mind provide higher commission for you.(I am sure it will higher than others)BTY,if you're a good reviewer you can contact me too, I would like to send samples for review thanks.

Best Regards,
Clookie


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think the guy is serious, he just named the topic really weirdly, it should be something like "lightake is looking for reviewers"

at least that's what i got from it, pretty confusing post


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

i think Jerry means this:

Hello people,
First of all I want to thank you all for supporting Lightake.com all the time.
We have recently cut down the price for a lot of products including DS/3DS flashcards, PS3 Joypads, etc.. You can check the promotion news with price on the main page if you visit our website.
Furthermore, we will provide a new affiliate program that has a _High limit of commission now up to 5% and even more_. If you're a professional publisher of video games please feel free to contact me via ****@********.com and tell us what you can do for us. _We don't mind to provide higher commission for you_ (I'm sure it will be higher than others'). If you're a good reviewer you can contact me too, I would like to send samples for reviewing.
Thanks.

Best regards,
Jerry

im not sure what the 'high limit of commision' means though


----------



## Sterling (Jun 12, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i think Jerry means this:
> 
> Hello people,
> First of all I want to thank you all for supporting Lightake.com all the time.
> ...


It probably means the limit on the amount of sales that count on whatever basis is set high. Like 3 days every week, or 6 sales every 3 days. (I don't jnow the exact amounts.)


----------



## Game Dragon (Jun 12, 2011)

S-L-O-W


----------



## DSman59 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have bought items several times from LighTake. The prices are great, but I usually have to wait more than 10 days until my purchase gets shipped. Great customer sevice - I changed my mind one time and my order was cancelled in less than 24 hours and I received a refund.


----------



## Quincy (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess I could do reviews if they want


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 1, 2011)

Quincy said:
			
		

> I guess I could do reviews if they want


Alright, please e-mail me via [email protected]


----------



## alphamule (Oct 24, 2011)

Just ordered from them.  Will tell everyone how it turns out... when it turns out.  Might be eating turkey breast first!  

*Edited by alphamule, 12 November 2011 - 10:21 PM.*
I just got the items I ordered today.  This is fast for the shipping method I chose (November 12th).  I'm testing out the items as I write this.  I'll be adding my rating to Shoptemp as well.

Edit (December 29th):
I wasn't able to provide a review apparently.


----------

